# Help - which choice for 2008 - A5 3.0TDI or TTS ?



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I currently have a MKII remapped 2.0T, and the car is great fun! It's really no "need" to swap the car for a new one, but I do have a few reasons.

After a motorcyckle accident at Spa this autum, I got some money back for the "wreck" - and since I will not be driving a bike for the next few years, I have to find something else fun to do with the money :wink:

The remapped TT is pretty fast, but fwd is an issue with 250 bhp/370 NM. It's difficult to get the power down in the first gears, and it would have been a lot more fun with quattro.

So I have decided to swap the TT for another car, and since I am very satiesfied with the one I have (except for the above mentioned), the comming TTS seems to be very interesting. A bit more power and a drivetrain to get the power down seems perfect.

But the new A5 is also a great car, and the 3.0 TDI seems to be a powerfull engine - even though it's a diesel.... :roll: It's a bit more spacious than the TT, specially the back seats, but I don't really need more than 2 practical seats....

I would guess the A5 is a bit more "comfortable" than the TTS will be, but the TT I currently have is also a very comfortable car to drive. In Norway the price for these cars will probabely be more or less the same (due to our tax system). It might be that the A5 will be a bit more expensive, but the running cost will probabely be lower ( little lower fuel consumtion and insurance fee).

I love the S-tronic (DSG) I now have, so that could have been an issue. But the 3.0 TDI will be delivered with a new DSG-gearboks later in 2008 (aprox at the same time the TTS will be ready for delivery).

I like the TT for it's "sportyness" and handling, but would like some more power and quattro. A trackday is "mandatory" for me once or twice a year. Will the TTS provide me with what I now am missing?

I also like some comfort when "cruising" and for the "day to day" use. My worry about the A5 is that it might be too heavy and "big" compared to the TT, and the sporty feeling will be lost?

So guys - please help me out, and give me your best pro and cons for the comming choice I will have to make :!: Any feedbacks, experiences and/or thoughts will be apreciated :!:

And yes - I will testdrive both cars if possible. But I might have to order before I will have the oppertunity to test the TTS - and the A5 with the new DSG..... :?

ps: Merry Christmas to you all!!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Wait for the new TTQ 2.0TDi - remap it and you will have a TTS beater.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Wait for the new TTQ 2.0TDi - remap it and you will have a TTS beater.


It will be interesting to see what the performance will be, but I don't think I will fancy a diesel in the TT. And it will not be for sale untill 2009 - which will be too long to wait for me.... :wink:

The thought have struck me - but if it's going to be a diesel, it will have to be the A5 I think.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Arne said:


> And it will not be for sale untill 2009


Yes it will. It is scheduled for Mid 2008.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > And it will not be for sale untill 2009
> ...


Are you shure? The information I have gotten from Audi Norway is that the TTS will be a 2009 mod, delivery from june/july 2008 - and the TDI will not be available before early 2009....?

If you are correct, I will for shure take the TDI into consideration, but a diesel TT does seem a bit "odd".... :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Arne said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Arne said:
> ...


In the UK - TTRS (if it goes ahead) will be mid/end 2009, TTS will be 2qtr 2008(pushed forward from 1st Qtr as originally planned) and the TT TDi is planed to be launched just after the TTS, so I would expect to see it mid/end 2008. To launch a dramatically popular model(the Diesel) so close to end of the models life-cycle(2010/11) would be stupid, hence why Audi are pushing forward with testing of the car (see my thread in the MK2 section).


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

The A5 diesel is very fast, if the TT has around 200bhp then it should be similar performance. Will the TT diesel definitely be quattro? It won't have S-tronic though, will it - not sure? The TTS will be manual only though. If you don't need the bigger space in the A5, better to stick with the TT.

Do you want another manual car Arne, with your shoulder - or is it better now?


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> The A5 diesel is very fast, if the TT has around 200bhp then it should be similar performance. Will the TT diesel definitely be quattro? It won't have S-tronic though, will it - not sure? The TTS will be manual only though. If you don't need the bigger space in the A5, better to stick with the TT.
> 
> Do you want another manual car Arne, with your shoulder - or is it better now?


Shoulder is getting a lot better, so thats no problem. But I am very satiesfied with the S-tronic, so next car will definately have one :wink:

The TTS will come with S-tronic as an option from day 1, so thats no problem either :wink: But I don't know about the TT diesel regarding S-tronic?

So far the TTS seems to be my number 1 choice, so I am looking forward to see the details.....


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I would go for the A5.

And than when the new R4 arrives in abouth 3 year's i would jump to the R4 if i was you.

A5 looks and drives fantastic !
Get rid of the "gay-car"







Arne, be smart, did you read all those threads with complains from the scissor-girls on the MK2 forum?

You're a hero, show us the way, we will follow :wink:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Rebel said:


> I would go for the A5.
> 
> And than when the new R4 arrives in abouth 3 year's i would jump to the R4 if i was you.
> 
> ...


I am just a bit afraid that the A5 with a (powerfull though) diesel might be a bit "boring" to drive after a while.....? And I don't think the Ring will be as fun in this car...??

The R4 will probabely be something very different - but that will have to wait a few years.... :wink: Might be something for the future - or perhaps a used 2-3 years old R8..... :lol:


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

H i Arne I have made the switch To an A5 3.0tdi sport and it is a stunning car, it handles very well and I get more steering feel than in the TT due to the re positioned steering rack and steering control arms that are much shorter than on any previous Audi including RS4. The car also feels much more grown up than the TT with higher quality of materials used throught the cabin. Get that test drive booked


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Arne said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > The A5 diesel is very fast, if the TT has around 200bhp then it should be similar performance. Will the TT diesel definitely be quattro? It won't have S-tronic though, will it - not sure? The TTS will be manual only though. If you don't need the bigger space in the A5, better to stick with the TT.
> ...


Good to hear your shoulder is getting back to normal [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Are you sure about S-tronic on the TTS, have they upgraded it then, because they don't offer it on the S3 with the same engine? They seemed to have concentrated on the "soft" 7 speed version announced in one of the other threads, so I would be surprised.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

The new seven speed version will only be availble on frontwheel drive cars from VW and Audi.
Maybe later on they will bring a version for the Quattro


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Thats what I thought so I can't see it being an option on the TTS, at least not early on, maybe on later cars.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

The 7-gear version will surely not on the TT-S. 
Only on front wheel version's in the first place. Like i said, designed for safing fuel consumption and therefor not on the powerfull engines avalble.
But surely they will come with a version for the powerfull car's also.

TT-S will be availble with the "old" 6 gear version of DSG


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


Regarding the shoulder - thanks  I have done a lot of physical training the last months (at least 15-20 hours a week), and my physiotheraphist gave me the "prize for the patient of the year"  (she is also the theraphist for the national female fotball team in Norway.... :roll: )

Regarding S-tronic on the TTS, it's what my dealer had gotten of information. He also said that the A5 3.0 TDI will come with S-tronic around summertime.

This article also claims the same: http://www.autocarmagazine.co.uk/News/N ... rs/229443/

And I have seen a rollout schedule where both versions of the TTS (manual and S-tronic) was included with the same deliverydate.

But I think we will not know for shure untill some time out in January - I hope.... 8)


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

blagman said:


> H i Arne I have made the switch To an A5 3.0tdi sport and it is a stunning car, it handles very well and I get more steering feel than in the TT due to the re positioned steering rack and steering control arms that are much shorter than on any previous Audi including RS4. The car also feels much more grown up than the TT with higher quality of materials used throught the cabin. Get that test drive booked


Thanks blagman!

I will do a testdrive, but I will wait till I hopefully can test both cars in aprox. the same time (if possible). But it might be a problem to find a TTS to test drive, before I have to make an order. So I look forward to see what new year brings of more actual facts.... :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Arne said:


> ...my physiotheraphist gave me the "prize for the patient of the year"


Nice - is she tasty?



Arne said:


> Regarding S-tronic on the TTS, it's what my dealer had gotten of information. He also said that the A5 3.0 TDI will come with S-tronic around summertime.


Yes I forgot about that schedule, looks like the A5 will be a standard tiptronic autobox though, not an S-tronic.

So it looks like the S-tronic in TTS will be the same as 3.2 etc - maybe they'll do the same trick as in the Passat R36 where they shut down half the cylinders as it changes gear to manage the torque.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > ...my physiotheraphist gave me the "prize for the patient of the year"
> ...


She is not too bad, but I think she likes girls more than boys.... :roll:

Whats the differens between S-tronic and Tiptronic? I thought they where both DSG gearboxes, but I might be wrong? Was not the first DSG-box called Tiptronic? 

And I see that the S5 will be delivered with the Tiptronic as well....

edit: I was very wrong.... The tiptronic is a torque converter, and not something I realy want to have.

Which means I will have to consider a manual A5 against a S-tronic TTS..... :? That just gave some more points towards the TTS....


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Girls!!?! :roll: Never mind.

Tiptronic = just a standard torque converter autobox like mine, still good though, but I suspect you may not be so keen on it after the S-tronic in your current TT.

Well, saves you making up your mind now, you'll just have to get the TTS


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Girls!!?! :roll: Never mind.
> 
> Tiptronic = just a standard torque converter autobox like mine, still good though, but I suspect you may not be so keen on it after the S-tronic in your current TT.
> 
> Well, saves you making up your mind now, you'll just have to get the TTS


I just edited my last post in the same time you answered - and we had about the same thoughts.... :wink:

Maybe I should consider the new SLK against the TTS then.... :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Arne said:


> ...Maybe I should consider the new SLK against the TTS then.... :wink:


The 55 AMG?? Or the 350?

Go for it - you know it makes sense 8)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Please post some pic's from the new SLK in this thread Mikie? Specialy from the interior, which get's better and better with the year's at Mercedes.
SLK is just a perfect car for you as a motordriver Arne.
Fresh air ! 8) :wink:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > ...Maybe I should consider the new SLK against the TTS then.... :wink:
> ...


The 55 AMG is way to expensive in Norway, so it would have to be the 350. But because of our tax-system even the 350 might be a lot more expensive than the TTS (smaller turbo-engines comes way better off compared to bigger volume non-turbo engines - even if the power is the same).

If it makes sence - I do not know yet..... :wink:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Please post some pic's from the new SLK in this thread Mikie? Specialy from the interior, which get's better and better with the year's at Mercedes.
> SLK is just a perfect car for you as a motordriver Arne.
> Fresh air ! 8) :wink:


SLK is a very nice car (a friend of mine has one), but I have had Audis for the last 12 years, and it will be hard to swap to another brand.

I am very satiesfied with all the Audis I have had, and the service from my dealer is excelent (perhaps also because a very good friend works there... :wink: )


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Arne said:


> The 55 AMG is way to expensive in Norway, so it would have to be the 350. But because of our tax-system even the 350 might be a lot more expensive than the TTS (smaller turbo-engines comes way better off compared to bigger volume non-turbo engines - even if the power is the same).
> 
> If it makes sence - I do not know yet..... :wink:


Your website is updated with the new info, still waiting for the UK one. The facelift 350 has 305bhp and 0-100kmh in 5.4s [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Can you tell me, is there a PDF brochure to download on your site, my Norwegian isn't that good :lol:

http://www.mercedes-benz.no/content/nor ... .0003.html


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

back to original question. i would say the TTS would suit you better. smaller, and more fun to the A5 tdi, especially if you don't need the space.

the only thing is to consider on this note, how much more fun will you get from a remapped 2.0T to the TTS, for the amount extra.

i know the tdi is powerful, but watching top gear 535d twin turbo diesel loose against similar petrol 5 series, even with more torque.

however if i had the choice, i personally would choose the A5, as could do with something a bit more space


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > The 55 AMG is way to expensive in Norway, so it would have to be the 350. But because of our tax-system even the 350 might be a lot more expensive than the TTS (smaller turbo-engines comes way better off compared to bigger volume non-turbo engines - even if the power is the same).
> ...


Very nice spec.... :wink:

Could not find any PDF brochure there yet, and the price-list is not available before january.

But you find a nice video here:
http://www.mercedes-benz.no/content/nor ... elift.html

On the right side: " Roadster i aksjon" (Roadster in action)

edit: 0-100 km/t in 5.4 sec is probabely about the same as the TTS will do. Both will have the same torque and the SLK 30-35 bhp more. But the SLK will have a weight of 100-150 kg more than the TTS, which will equal out the sligtly higher power.

Remember that dyno-runs of the S3 indicates that they have been very conservative stating the power output of also that 2.0T engine. Dynoruns give aprox 261 bhp on the wheel (which is what Audi says is out of the engine): http://www.rri.se/index.php?DN=29

This should indicate that the engine output is pretty close to 300 bhp (with an estimated 13% loss in transmission). So with the quattro I would guess the TTS will do 0-100 in 5.2-5.4 sec..... :wink:

January will prove me wrong.....or right... :roll:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

p1tse said:


> back to original question. i would say the TTS would suit you better. smaller, and more fun to the A5 tdi, especially if you don't need the space.
> 
> the only thing is to consider on this note, how much more fun will you get from a remapped 2.0T to the TTS, for the amount extra.
> 
> ...


I think you might be right specially regarding the fun-part - which is important to me 

How much more fun than the remapped 2.0T I allready have is to be seen. As I said, I am a bit frustrated that my TT is strugling with grip in 1., 2. and sometimes also 3. gear - even on dry roads.

So it's the combination of even some more power (than my remapped 2.0T) AND quattro that appeals to me. This in combination with a light weight car seems to be a "winner". I don't think the TTS will be so much heavier than the 2.0T, and most of that extra weight (quattro and better brakes) will be evenly distributed, so it will not upsett the very good balance there is in the 2.0T.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

with the traction problem, i think the TTS will be a perfect combination for you.

go try out a new s3, as i would assume it would be similar to what your looking for and while you test drive, just remember there's the added fun from a later remap


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Arne said:


> ...Could not find any PDF brochure there yet...


Ah OK cheers I'll keep looking on the other sites.


----------

